# My latest turnings...



## ChrisinOR (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello again all,

Sorry I've been so lax on commenting lately. Been super busy at work. Well I finally took a vacation and I turned a few things including a first!

First off is a Black Locust natural edge bowl I turned for a lady that comes into the store a lot. We traded goods.











Next up is a bowl that I turned as a display piece for work. A really nice piece of fiddle back Maple. The black rim is actually scorched the rubbed with scotch bright. It has kind of a neat effect, you can actually feel the figure in the wood.









Last up is my first segmented bowl...thingy...
I had no idea what I was doing or how thick or long to make the segments. I basically just guessed. I did not choose the shape. That's just the shape it had to be because of the segments. Actually there's a couple spots if I would have turned the bowl down any farther I would have gone through. I'm just happy it didn't fly apart. So here's the woods going from the bottom to the top: Avodire, Mahogany, Jarrah, Mahogany, Madrone, Ash, Australian Blackwood, Bubinga, Madrone, and Sapelle Mahogany (that might be starting to spalt). 







So that's it. That's all I have to show for my vacation. Any comments, critques, or critisisms are welcome.

Chris Nilluka


----------



## gketell (Sep 3, 2007)

Love them all.  But most especially that first one!!!!!  WoooHoooo!!!!!!!

GK


----------



## Kalai (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm like Greg I like them both but I like the first one best of all, great job.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 4, 2007)

Amazing !!! I Love the maple, the burning is a nice contrast. This is why I'm on this site you guys keep me wanting to do what you are can do, just with my own flare. Keep up the great work and sharing it to please. Victor


----------



## Fred (Sep 4, 2007)

Very well executed bowls. I don't have a favorite thought as they all are excellent. Great job(s)! []


----------



## NavyDiver (Sep 4, 2007)

Those are all fantastic!  Nice job on the segmenting!


----------



## kkwall (Sep 4, 2007)

Woowww. Lovely work. My favourite is the maple with the scorched edge![]


----------



## ChrisinOR (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. They are much appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice work, I like those kind of vacations. I, too, am partial to the first, natural edge bowl.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris,  It looks to me like they sure do know how to turn some Black Locust up there in Beaver-Town  !!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2007)

very nice work Chris![]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 22, 2007)

I like them all, Chris. Nice turnings![]


----------

